# texas timbers and black hearted hickory



## truecountry (Apr 15, 2009)

hi ....well im learning my species and i was tolded this was a black hearted hickory and why it would be best for fire wood cause it had little white the rest heart, the heart is brown in color almost carmel, but to me a walnut is dark greenish it drys dark brown ,,, the guy teaching me the different species has been doing this 40 years and always tell me it depends on where its grows near water, hill sides ,hickorys will be like maples and gums sometimes .hell ill lay logs to side and ask him and he,ll walk up say mmm swamp water maple ........ill look at it and say okkkkkkkkkk the logs losing thier bark totally really hurts me on hickorys and gums.. im not hard to get along with and if you will show me what youre looking for ill bet i will see it or can find it .. texas.. we sort our wood this way oaks and hickory together in pile ..... maples ,gums, walnuts, locust,etc in pile ,,popular in a pile ..now ash is not to be cut just stacked away from everything else cause of chinese beetles and you know what sweetgums do to mixed sawed lumber ,,the mold ..so im new here trying to help


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

tc,

Don't feel bad we are all still learning species. Local and regional terminology also has a big influence on it too. It could very well be that what you have is a black heart hickory, but the way black heart pecan was described to me was by one of my customers who has only seen two his entire life and he has been turning 40+ years. He's one of the most known and knows his stuff. He said the heart is almost as black as ebony. 

If you run across something like that I'd be interested. I'm grateful that you're keeping an eye out.


----------

